
Considering MySQL? Use Something Else. Already on MySQL? Migrate - mpweiher
https://grimoire.ca/mysql/choose-something-else
======
hjacobs
It's not mentioned in the post, but PostgreSQL is the prime candidate to
replace your MySQL: "The World's Most Advanced Open Source Relational
Database". We are happy users of PostgreSQL in Zalando since 2010 (we switched
from MySQL). Here some old slide deck (2013) where I briefly "ranted" about
MySQL:
[https://www.slideshare.net/try_except_/goto-2013whyzalandotr...](https://www.slideshare.net/try_except_/goto-2013whyzalandotrustsinpostgre-
sql20131018/16)

